# any schwinn whizzer gurus able to explain this anomoly?



## bairdco (May 21, 2015)

i picked up this straightbar in a trade. serial number dates it as a 54 on the angelfire site or a 58 on the schwinn cruiser site.

it came with the usual mismatched parts, but with a whizzer dropstand, 120g spokes on schwinn wheels, and a bendix 36-11 hub (for 11g spokes.)

 i sandblasted all 10 coats of housepaint off and all the above parts had the same red and white/cream coloured original paint underneath.

and it's a skiptooth, if that matters.

now the strange part is the rear fender mount on the chainstays and lack of the obligatory schwinn kickstand bracket. 

the mount looks factory, and there's no evidence of the kickstand bracket being grinded off. 

i know schwinn made the curved dx "special" frames for whizzers, but there's no info of a straightbar ever being produced.

i also can't find any info of any schwinn made without their much touted kickstand in place.

so, do i have some rare, one off frame? or a well done home modification? or just some plain ol' schwinn that didn't come with a kickstand for some reason...

other info, it's a 26", i didn't get any other whizzer parts with it, and after (or during) sandblasting i didn't notice any dents or marks from motor mounts.

serial number is L8xxx...


----------



## jkent (May 22, 2015)

Where is the serial # located?


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2015)

what's the part closest to the front brake hub? Fork doesn't look Schwinn....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2015)

bricycle said:


> what's the part closest to the front brake hub? Fork doesn't look Schwinn....




Good eye Bri. Kinda looks Colson, but can't see if it has closed axle "dropouts". Even looks like the fork crown is pinched.


----------



## bairdco (May 22, 2015)

the serial number is on the dropout. L840861

that is a colson fork with closed ends. not all those parts are from the schwinn. they're just parts i was sandblasting for other bikes. the schwinn had a springer fork.

the part next to the hub is the rear seatstays for a 50's rixe tandem. it bolts on.

and the fenders are from a 90's schwinn heavy duti. i blasted the chrome to rough them up so i can paint 'em. 

i'e got a large sandblast cabinet that you can fit a full size cruiser frame in. it's awesome. no more chemicals or sanding for me...


----------



## bairdco (May 28, 2015)

so? lemme simplify the original question...

did schwinn make a bike in the 50's without the integrated kickstand?


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2015)

bairdco said:


> i picked up this straightbar in a trade. serial number dates it as a 54 on the angelfire site or a 58 on the schwinn cruiser site.
> 
> it came with the usual mismatched parts, but with a whizzer dropstand, 120g spokes on schwinn wheels, and a bendix 36-11 hub (for 11g spokes.)
> 
> ...




Yeah that rear fender mount is a strange one but as far as the kickstand goes,  at least into 1955 Schwinn was producing deluxe hornet, and or flat/straight  bar frames  without kickstands or as Schwinn said: "Detachable" . 

Something about that rear fender bracket looks modern 'about 1958-60's,, and, a middle weight too boot. is the top rear fender bracket middle weight sized @ 2 1/4"  as it appears in your photo or heavy @ 3 1/4"? ? 

http://schwinncruisers.com/bikes/deluxe-hornet/

1955 SCHWINN DELUXE HORNET

Boys 26-inch Model D19
 The Deluxe Hornet is an outstanding value with many wonderful features at a modest cost. Standard equipment includes spring fork, Rocket Ray light, special two-tone colors, whitewall tires and chrome rims-- a beautiful bicycle at an amazing low price! 

 SPECIFICATIONS
 FRAME- Schwinn balloon double bar, girls balloon. FORK- Schwinn patented spring fork. RIMS- Schwinn tubular S-2, chrome. TIRES- Shwinn Typhoon whitewall. 

"*KICKSTAND- Detachable.*"


----------



## bairdco (May 28, 2015)

thanks jeff!

yeah, it's 2 1/4". middleweight, hunh?

so it's probably a 58 like the schwinn cruisers site says. i didn't think it had the original parts on it anyway, so over the years it just got whatever parts that were laying around thrown on it.

middleweight or not, the heavy duty wheels fit fine. but it's not tough to stretch the chainstays out a little to fit bigger wheels. 

now, if anyone has a 58 hornet with a detachable kickstand on it, it'd be nice to see what the fender bracket looks like...


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2015)

bairdco said:


> thanks jeff!
> 
> yeah, it's 2 1/4". middleweight, hunh?
> 
> ...




@ 1958 it's not a hornet too. did ya click the link? by 57 it's a cantilevered middleweight frame. Plus the flat bar hornet is a heavy weight.. I think you're on to something unusual, but got to get your sites directed.  That fender bracket mount does not appear to be as durable as the standard, tubed bracket that is on the heavy,  middle and light weights so, suspect it would be somewhere in their lowest class of bikes.. and good odds even if not a super desirable frame, rare to dam hard to find too. 

I'd be scouring the late 50-60's catalogs if me were yous, and find it.


something,  except this is a twin bar, (two 'twin' lower bars)  the likes of this: 1959 Schwinn Deluxe Tornado



 

TORNADO PROMOTION – PRICED EQUIPPED MODEL *MIDDLEWEIGHT *OUTSTANDING VALUE- in a sturdy, fully-equipped Schwinn Quality bicycle, Features; Schwinn *Twin-bar frame*, tank with horn, chrome truss rods, headlight, Schwinn Tubular enameled rims, rear carrier,  * detachable kick stand,*  sparkling Red enamel finish with ivory trim. Coaster brake only. DELUXE TORNADO MODELS FOR BOYS Shpg. No. Size Description Wt. Lbs. X14-7 26 inch Coaster (Schwinn-Approved) 54 ½ X24-7 24 inch Coaster (Schwinn-Approved) 54 ½ No equipment options on Deluxe Tornado models. COLORS: Light Red enamel with Ivory trim. ALL SPECIFICATION SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE

 and standard Tornado : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe yours is a 1958 tornado,  and 'twin bar' added by 59 . I've no clue other than that.


----------



## REC (May 28, 2015)

bairdco said:


> so? lemme simplify the original question...
> 
> did schwinn make a bike in the 50's without the integrated kickstand?




There were frames without kickstands built in. I've had a few of them. It has the lower fender mount which is an original part - so yes, it was a "without."

Most of the ones I've had that were without were DX models, but did have one canti frame (balloon size), as well one straightbar (also balloon size) like you have. Both had BFG badges. 
Looks like you have your work ahead of you - keep posting your progress!

REC
PS: Here's my '57 Spitfire without built-in stand. It has the same fender mount as in your photo. It is a middleweight.


----------



## bairdco (May 28, 2015)

thanks again, guys. 

not sure what i'm gonna do with it yet. probably paint it and turn it around for a quick buck. i've got too many bike projects and not enough time to do a full restore on it.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2015)

Over the years (postwar) most all of Schwinn's low end bikes had the bolt on kickstand until the mid 60's when every middleweight and last few years of the Balloon Schwinns had the built in stand.
When you do a Schwinn serial number search don't stop at the first year match you come to. Some serial numbers were repeated and used up to three different years. Also, you're number is a 58 number. You have to count the total number of digits in your serial to identify the year. A 54 number has a letter and then a total of 5 digits and the new numbering system starting in 58 has a letter and a total of 6 digits. 
Since the straightbars were pretty much phased out by 1958, the only model that I know of that was the last straightbar was the new 58 "promotional" Tornado.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 29, 2015)

Here's another clue in  57 flat bar middle weight Tornado:


----------



## REC (May 29, 2015)

Christmas of what year? 56 or 57?
REC


----------



## bairdco (Jul 5, 2015)

Got it back together...


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2019)

REC said:


> Christmas of what year? 56 or 57?
> REC





Old thread but your question was never answered, but maybe you already figured it out. That ad was for the Christmas of 1957.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 12, 2019)

@ center rear fender mount (curved bracket between rear seat post stays) measure straight across between seat stays and tell us the number and whether it's above or below that curved bracket...

You've got a collection, some you've already id...d, of many different pieces; we can probably ID the frame for sure.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 12, 2019)

Even without your measure; the lower rear fender attaching bracket which is spot welded across the bottom of the lower  rear axle stays, is a pattern of its own, ~4" behind the BB; and, tells me you have a late 50s MW frame (you said 1958). *Many* base model (unequipped Tornado) came without the standard Schwinn kickstand; the Deluxe Tornado (equipped) would have had the Schwinn kickstand. This was a penny saving market low price competitive move....  Realizing this is an old thread; and, GTs58 & REC gave you good advice above.


----------

